# Autoruteo en Eagle



## Jorf (Abr 3, 2006)

Estuve unas horitas jugando con este programa y es bastante completo pero complicado. El tema de las librerias es muy dificultoso en algunos casos.

Lo que mas se me complica es hacer automáticamente el PCB, me crea dos caras, etc. etc. etc. Algun tutorial o consejo sobre esto?

Gracias!


----------



## tasman33 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hola, para hacer autoruteos en una sola cara haces click en auto y te aparece un menú de configuración.

En "GENERAL" de ese menú puedes definir si quieres una o dos caras. En el caso de una cara puede3s decidir hacerla en lado soldadura o lado componentes.

Tienes dos ventanitas numeradad 1y 16, la 1 es el lado de componentes y la 16 es la de soldadura. si haces click en cualquiera te saldrá una lista con un guión, una barra vertical, diagonal izquierda, diagonal derecha, asterisco y N/A. 

Para rutear enn una cara selecciona N/A en 1 para rutear en el lado de soldadura o en 16 para el lado de componentes.

Los otros símbolos indican la dirección predominante de los trazoz en cada cara en los circuitos de doble cara (gión horizontal, barra vertical, asterisco es "como más te guste, y las diagonales exactamnete eso: trazos diagonales.

Suerte.


----------



## daniel.cdc (Mar 31, 2011)

tasman33 dijo:


> Hola, para hacer autoruteos en una sola cara haces click en auto y te aparece un menú de configuración.
> 
> En "GENERAL" de ese menú puedes definir si quieres una o dos caras. En el caso de una cara puede3s decidir hacerla en lado soldadura o lado componentes.
> 
> ...


 
hola.hice el autoruteado pero se me iso un lio.mi pregunta es si hay alguna forma de cancelar el autoruteado y que quede todo suelto para hacer el ruteado manualmente.desde ya muchas gracias.
atte DANIEL


----------

